# Confirming: R32 head on a 24v



## 03vr6gti9907 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok i remember reading about being able to swap the r32 cylinder head onto the 24v vr6. I cant find the thread now and wanted to confirm this before i buy it. Also if it does convert is the any modification needed to do this.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

yes it works, you need custom ARP head studs (I believe INA sells em) and i believe one of the coolant ports is different? i forgot. lol


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

There were two big threads about this on the DIY but they haven't imported the data yet!


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

Get the studs from INAEngineering and use the R32 head gaset. Bolt head on and go.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You need to use the R32 intake manifold and fuel rail as well.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

you can use the stock 24v head bolts but you have to bolt down the head without the cams in because the head of the bolts are to big.... and use a 24v head gasket and not the r32 gasket


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

Any clarification on this? Do you use the 3.2 headgasket or the 2.8 headgasket?


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

100% on using the 2.8 gasket.....i ran it that way for over a year


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

killacoupe said:


> 100% on using the 2.8 gasket.....i ran it that way for over a year


x2 go with the gasket closest to your block bore. Might as well slap in some studs now tho 

Fuel injector rail and intake manifold are not direct swaps between the heads either.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay thanks. The R32 head came with the fuel rail and injectors, which I will be using. I'm getting the studs from INA, and likely the HPA Clone intake manifold.


----------



## pushedpast (Aug 19, 2008)

I imagine you'd be looking at some sort of software/ tuning to account for the improved flow/ increased fuel from the R32 head/ fuel rail, would you simply change to a 3.2 MAF and run a r32 ECM or what? 

the reason I ask is I figured it's be a good mod to do while doing cams as you could make more power and find TDC easier, plus you have the thing half apart anyway, plus you can find R32 heads for relatively cheap, but as there seems alot of back and forth over details I wonder what the bottom line on cost would be.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

So long as injectors, MAF housing size, and software match, it will dynamically tune out the rest. You can do a lot, include adding cams and headers and a CAI, and all sorts of stuff like that and the ECU will fuel it properly. (You may want a re-flash to adjust other stuff...., but the ECU will fuel it properly) 

Since you _need_ R32 injectors, you then _need _a R32 MAF and R32 ECU (or a 2.8L ECU reflashed properly). Unless the R32 and 2.8L injectors flow the same amount stock, which I don't know and doubt. I do know they are physically different so you will need an R32 injector regardless. 

You would then probably want to use the R32 TB, just cuz its' the right size to bolt on to all other other R32 stuff you'll need (R32 intake mani..)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

R32 injectors are 30lb/hr @ 4bar, not sure what the 2.8s flow but it's probably less.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

I think they are 19 or 20#, but not sure if thats at 3 or 4bar


----------



## vdubstepper (Dec 27, 2010)

Can anyone clarify which ignition coils/spark plugs (r32 or 2.8) to use on a build like this with the 2.8 ecu. thankyou all


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

Use OEM NGK R32 spark plugs. Coils are interchangable.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Coils are the same. Use the stock plugs unless you are FI. For FI, on the 2.8L head most guys run NGK BKR7E's (Including me) and I am pretty sure that the FI R32 guys run them also.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3929892


----------



## MILESisBROKE (Dec 28, 2009)

honestly i am unsure what makes the 24v bottom end differ from the r32 bottom end... is it exactly the same with just a larger cylinder bore? virtually making it the same engine?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Bigger bore and larger stroke crank, different head bolt dia. I've never noticed any other differences between the two.


----------



## MILESisBROKE (Dec 28, 2009)

is the short block still virtually the same between a 12v vr6 and an r32 then? besides the difference in cranks


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Nope the 12v is very different from any 24v block. The 2.8L and 3.2L 24v blocks are very similar, and then the 3.6L block is again quite different.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

3.6 is WAY different. Unless you know what to look for the 12v and 24v blocks look visually similar. Head bolt pattern gives it away.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

If you are getting at wanting to put a 24v (2.8 or 3.2) head on a 12v block, it does not work due to the different head bolt pattern.


----------



## MILESisBROKE (Dec 28, 2009)

no i was not trying to put a 24v head on a 12v block.. im not new here.. i was just wondering the differences between the 24v and the r32 since i have yet to have an opportunity to tear into either of the two


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha, well I didn't want to see another person attempt an impossible project. It happens all the time.


----------



## DCdense88 (May 29, 2009)

2.8l block plus 3.2l head def. works. I love my setup. Not sure if you'r looking to boost it but it handles it no problem at all. I'm sure everyone has already said this but just to clarify you need 2.8l head gasket, oem R plugs(damn expensive at like 14/per), and APR head studs. It was a random headstud not from a 2.8 or 3.2. But i can't remember. goodluck with the build. Make a build thread i'd like to see it come together especially if you are looking to build it up N/A


----------

